# RecipeDB - Goatherder's Very Ordinary Bitter



## goatherder (10/2/08)

Goatherder's Very Ordinary Bitter  Ale - English Ordinary Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes An easy drinking ale with a quick turnaround time. Out of the fermenter, into the keg and straight to the glass. This recipe picked up 2nd in class at Bathurst 2006, NSW 2006 and AABC 2006.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.25 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.5 kg TF Crystal    0.2 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.15 kg TF Brown Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1300 ml Wyeast Labs 1098 - British Ale         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.034 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.009 (calc)   Bitterness 24.1 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 3.24%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days


----------



## christmasbender (15/4/09)

hi goatherder

recipe looks nice. planning on giving this a go. can you tell me what temp you mashed at? is the 0 min hop addition at flame out or dry hopped? what temp did you ferment at? did it go straight from primary to keg?

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## np1962 (16/4/09)

christmasbender said:


> hi goatherder
> 
> recipe looks nice. planning on giving this a go. can you tell me what temp you mashed at? is the 0 min hop addition at flame out or dry hopped? what temp did you ferment at? did it go straight from primary to keg?
> 
> ...



Did a variation on this as my first AG, subbed a little Munich for some of the base malt. Bottled 3 weeks now and drinking very nicely.
Mashed at 70 and Used Windsor Dry Yeast for lower attenuation, Fermented @18C. 0 min hops at flame out, racked to secondary day 6, crash chilled and gelatined before bottling.

Nige

Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 16.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter(Bairds) (5.3 EBC) Grain 72.46 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 13.04 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Medium(Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt(Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.90 % 
23.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.49 L of water at 76.6 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.4 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
CC in secondary, geletine fine day 10, bottle day 12.


----------



## christmasbender (16/4/09)

thanks for the tips nige. so the munich malt, was that recommended to you or did you just feel like experimenting?

cheers,

christmasbender


----------



## np1962 (16/4/09)

christmasbender said:


> thanks for the tips nige. so the munich malt, was that recommended to you or did you just feel like experimenting?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> christmasbender



Was recommended by Dr Smurto, and a few others agreed. Gives a bit more mouthfeel with it being such a small beer OG wise. Same theory behind using the Windsor instead of Nottingham, as I originally intended, and mashing fairly high at 70c. All add their little bit.

Nige


----------



## christmasbender (16/4/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Was recommended by Dr Smurto, and a few others agreed. Gives a bit more mouthfeel with it being such a small beer OG wise. Same theory behind using the Windsor instead of Nottingham, as I originally intended, and mashing fairly high at 70c. All add their little bit.
> 
> Nige



sounds reasonable. might have to add some munich

my lhbs doesn't have the windsor, only the nottingham. would one of the safale be better (us04, s04, t58) or just go with the nottingham?

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/09)

christmasbender said:


> sounds reasonable. might have to add some munich
> 
> my lhbs doesn't have the windsor, only the nottingham. would one of the safale be better (us04, s04, t58) or just go with the nottingham?
> 
> ...



if you cant find windsor why not try a liquid yeast. The low attenuating ringwood (Wyeast 1187) is my choice of yeast in low OG bitters (and most other styles too!)


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> if you cant find windsor why not try a liquid yeast. The low attenuating ringwood (Wyeast 1187) is my choice of yeast in low OG bitters (and most other styles too!)



+1 Doctor's orders.  

Ringwood is what Windsor tries hard and subsequently fails to be. 

Warren -


----------



## christmasbender (16/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> if you cant find windsor why not try a liquid yeast. The low attenuating ringwood (Wyeast 1187) is my choice of yeast in low OG bitters (and most other styles too!)



thanks for the tip dr.smurto. i had originally planned on using a liquid yeast but unfortunately i'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment so the $10 difference in my total cost of brew may be a bit too much at the moment. i hate having to make choices because of budget but i'm sure i can make a fine ale with the dry nottingham yeast.

i am planning on doing an oatmeal stout right after this and was thinking of trying to reuse my yeast for the first time. would the nottingham be suitable for this?

cheers

christmasbender


----------

